# Heat pressing 600-denier polyester totes?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I realize this might be a repeat post, but I was wondering if anyone can help..... I have a client who wants me to heat press a design on lots of 600-denier polyester tote bags.....

Any pointers on vinyl type... Will thermoflex plus work or would thermoflex extra be better? Any better brands?

Also, what sort of heat settings should I use.... I'm guessing I should slip something in the tote bag so it doesn't melt to itself.... 

Any other tips? Thanks!

Sorry if this is already in other threads... wasn't finding any info that was moderately recent


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have tested the Thermoflex on similar bags and it worked quite well. The VinylOne also performs nicely on the bags and it is less expensive. You will need a heat press pillow to push up the pressing area. I believe this type of tote bag could have glue underneath the stitching which could melt under the heat.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks proworlded! 

Before I ordered the bags, I thought I saw someplace that Thermoflex should work.... then I think I got nervous. I do have a "test bag" I ordered so I might give that a shot first. Any tips on temps/time? 

I'm not familiar with the VinylOne vinyl... haven't been at the heat press portion of my business terribly long. Might have to try some of that out... always alike a quality product at a better price!


----------



## gerps (Mar 22, 2017)

Did anyone ever answer this question? What brand of 600 Denier bags work best and what temp and time on the heat press for vinyl? Thank you!


----------



## blingoutyourdiva (Dec 5, 2014)

We have pressed rhinestone transfers on these material totes quite a bit. We reduce the heat setting to about 315/320 degrees and place a thin piece if cardboard inside the bag to prevent it from melting together. While pressing, we are also careful to avoid the zipper and apply a lot of pressure to make sure everything sticks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

That's awesome! I never thought about rhinestones! That opens up a whole new world of possibilities!


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, I missed this a few weeks ago! We have had great luck with ThermoFlex plus vinyl on these bags at regular time/temp. Most of what we have done is on the Liberty Bags brand. They take heat pressing well and aren't super-expensive. Just watch out for zippers, seams, straps, etc. and keep them out of the press when possible and use pillows/pads as needed to protect them when inside the press


----------



## rsharaewalton83 (Apr 2, 2020)

Any tips on using a heat press on 600 denier polyester using sublimation printing. Temp? Time?

Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Chells. What color are the bags? I hope they are white or a very light pastel for the sublimation inks.


----------



## rsharaewalton83 (Apr 2, 2020)

@proworlded Yeah they are white. So I've tried the heat press at 400 degrees F but I am unsure how long to leave it on because I learned that 25-45 seconds is too long


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are our instructions for TexPrint paper:

TextPrint Sublimation Paper on Polyester
Application Instructions

Set temperature to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set timer to 45-55 seconds.
Set Pressure at medium.
Print a mirror image onto Texprint Paper.
Place paper face down on garment. The garment needs to be 100% polyester and white or light color fabric.
Press at 400 degrees F for 45-55 seconds with medium pressure
Remove paper immediately and peel hot.


----------



## rsharaewalton83 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks those are the settings I use when I'm sublimating onto 100% polyester t-shirts. Ive been trying out totebags and the ones I ordered say 600-denier polyester which I guess means polyester but also made with recyclable material. Inside the tote is coated and so I put a heat pillow inside to avoid it melting together but I still think I am using the wrong heat/time combo.. 

Trial and error so far 400 at 45 seconds.. melted the inside a little still

300 degrees 30 seconds.. the image didnt transfer well and I had to bring it back to 400 at 30 seconds.

The image came out fine but I noticed there was still some inside melting even with the pillow..

Sorry for the long post. Just wanted to know if anyone had any tips for this type of material with sublimation and not vinyl transfer.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Switch to HTV either printed or cut or plastisol transfers.


----------



## Sdamore11 (May 8, 2020)

Hi! So I bought some 600 Denier Polyester white totes to sublimate and I was wondering if you figured out a good temp and time to do these yet?


----------

